# Binge Eaters? Dopamine Levels Spike at Sight, Smell of Food



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Binge Eaters’ Dopamine Levels Spike at Sight, Smell of Food ScienceDaily – A brain imaging study at the U.S. Department of Energy’s (DOE) Brookhaven National Laboratory reveals a subtle difference between ordinary obese subjects and those who compulsively overeat, or binge: In binge eaters but not ordinary obese subjects, the mere sight or smell of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

